# Anyone had a vasectomy reversal outside of the UK help needed please



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi

We are looking for somehwhere cheaper than the UK for a vasectomy reversal for my DH.

I have found a clinic in Oklahoma but just thought I would check out others too.

Thanks


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just thought I would reply to myself, seeing as no one else wants to  

For anyone out there that is stuggling to finance a Vasectomy reversal, and your DH is probably less than 5 years post V, we have found a great doctor in Oklahoma, Dr David Wilson, and he only charges $1500/£750, and the flights are quite cheap.

PM me if you need anymore information.


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Millie13 - sorry no-one was able to help with your query, hope your trip to Oklahoma goes well.

One thing I wish we had done when husband had his vasectomy reversal (at stupid cost at a BUPA hospital in Sussex as we didn't know any better) is that some clinics can extract sperm at the same time they do the reversal as a kind of safety net.  Saves a lot of time, angst and money if the VR doesn't work or if the tubes scar over and close up again in six months (both sadly a possibility) as this can then be used for IVF.  My poor husband has gone through three sperm extractions after his VR didn't work, and, just with a bit of extra info, these could have been avoided.

Really hope things work out for you

Lesleyj xxx


----------

